# S'mores layer cake?



## Hungry1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a s'mores layer cake?


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi Hungry and welcome to DC. Are you looking for someone who has actually made one, or just a recipe?

A quick google found me these..

https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=s%27mores+layer+cake+recipe&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001


----------



## Hungry1 (Mar 11, 2015)

*Thank you!*

I was looking for recommendations if anyone had a recipe they had made and would recommend.  I was looking at this one Easy Entertaining Ideas & Recipes - Holidays, Parties, Decor and More - Bite Me More but would love to hear from someone who has tried it....


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2015)

First welcome to DC. A fun place to find answers to your questions. 

I promise someone will come along and give you a response.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 12, 2015)

Hungry1 said:


> Does anyone have a good recipe for a s'mores layer cake?


 

Hi, and welcome to DC. 

I do not have a recipe for you.  Your request inspires to make my own cake.

St Paddy's day is coming right up.   A chocolate brownie served warm  and  bury   melty chocolate chips  inside,  mini marshmallows run under the broiler and  a slew of  Green M & M's scattered across the top seems pretty all right to me.    Close your Eyes.   Guess the Color for a Free Kiss, Now It's Your Turn.  Around the Fireplace.   ( It prolly won't happen as one or both of us will sneak a peak and then snuggle in on the sofa and both fall asleep long before half way through a dvd movie and wake eahch other up Later as we struggle with the blanket,  why we don't each get our own blankies, is a mystery) .  

Neverminde.  I have  beans in my ears.   Now I will read what is your ideas and see what you have to say.  Is it something Minty, choc and minty is good too.  --- -


----------

